# Window displays



## Goldenindian (Jan 2, 2018)

Found these digging on the web. Just wanted to put in one place. Feel free to add. The Racycle photo is very interesting to me..because I believe the racycle moto bike on the right.. is a bulldog! With curved seat tube. Lots of cool banners. Enjoy. Sorry they are not better quality.


----------



## Brian R. (Jan 2, 2018)

Very cool, thanks for posting. Do you know the years, or were they all from the same year?


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## 2jakes (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## Goldenindian (Jan 3, 2018)

Brian R. said:


> Very cool, thanks for posting. Do you know the years, or were they all from the same year?



They are all from 1916, motorcycle illustrated.


----------



## corbettclassics (Jan 3, 2018)

A very early ( 1890's ) article on window display.  The last paragraph is basically the best part for me!


----------



## corbettclassics (Jan 3, 2018)

About 1894 ..


----------



## catfish (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## Brian R. (Jan 3, 2018)

Re. 1916 displays:  That's very helpful for me, thanks again. For a few years I've been trying to pin down the progression of fender design over time, especially with the front fenders (focussing mostly on CCM). I had thought it went from 1) no fender 2) short shallow fender stopping at fork crown 3) shallow fender to a little ahead of fork crown 4) dropside fenders, to 5) long double-brace front fenders (much later). In those 1916 windows, you can see almost all of those styles in the same year. The girls bike by the mannequin has no front fender like the 1890s, and the Reading Standard has a double braced front fender like the balloon bikes of the '30s. The only design I couldn't see was the short fender that stopped at the fork crown - perhaps out of fashion by '16. Interesting!


----------



## Goldenindian (Jan 6, 2018)




----------



## Goldenindian (Jan 6, 2018)




----------



## sm2501 (Jan 8, 2018)

Here's a few.


----------



## Goldenindian (Jan 16, 2018)

*1917 Harley!! 


 


 *


----------



## weebob (Jan 16, 2018)

another from the  web,,,


----------



## weebob (Jan 16, 2018)

View attachment 738520 another from the  web,,,


----------



## weebob (Jan 16, 2018)

Dayton


----------



## corbettclassics (Jan 22, 2018)

Simplicity!


----------



## Goldenindian (May 1, 2018)




----------



## Goldenindian (Jun 19, 2018)




----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 12, 2018)

corbettclassics said:


> Simplicity!
> 
> View attachment 741741



Sounds Magical!  I would love to go back in time and peruse this shop.


----------



## Phattiremike (Oct 7, 2018)

bikewhorder said:


> Sounds Magical!  I would love to go back in time and peruse this shop.



I was thinking the same thing!  Great thread!


----------

